# best Tap-Con?



## chris.w (Jul 27, 2014)

I've been told I'll need a tapcon tool sooner than later. What's the best, most complete set I can buy at a reasonable price..

Don't need fancy, just need what'll get the job done and not crap out on me.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

um, a 3/16 and 1/4 inch masonary bit, and what ever size the nut drivers are.


----------



## chris.w (Jul 27, 2014)

So you're saying a kit, say, tapcon 500 or 1000 is pretty much a re-branded and overpriced masonry bit set with a nut driver and screwdriver bit thrown in for perceived value?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

The average nut driver will strip pretty quick. The impact rated nut drivers will strip the screw quickly..
At least the TapCon kit releases before it strips anything. Besides, you'll always have the correct drill bit and driver in one tool.

Now if you only do tap cons now & then,,, nut driver and use care.. Nothing worse then a stripped over sized hole and rounded screw head.


----------



## chris.w (Jul 27, 2014)

Sold on that logic. So what's a good kit?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

chris.w said:


> Sold on that logic. So what's a good kit?


Couldn't tell ya,, I don't use them very much any more.. Tap-Con brand kit, full package is the last one I had, but that was 15 years ago.. Someone walked off with it and haven't needed it often enough since..


----------



## m.b.0331 (Sep 25, 2013)

Tapcon kits? The box of screws should have a proper drill bit in it. Pair that with the proper sized driver and there's your kit. No need to spend $30 on something your employer should buy, could be mistaken for company property and taken by a coworker, and is a consumable item.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

No kit for us, just a box of screws. The box includes the bit, but we also get have spares.
Then just drive with an impact.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

in my expierince, 'tap-con' brand is the answer. i have used off brands and have always regretted it! a good bit, that comes with a big box of tapcons, a good hammerdrill, and control of the impact driver is the right combo!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

chris.w said:


> I've been told I'll need a tapcon tool sooner than later. What's the best, most complete set I can buy at a reasonable price..
> 
> Don't need fancy, just need what'll get the job done and not crap out on me.


Don't be afraid to spend money on the best one you can find.
I have one or two and use them several times a week.
Everything is concrete here and I don't leave home without it.
I have had the IDEAL one the longest.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

tapcons suck


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Anyone tried the 3/8 barrel with a tapcon on it instead of drop in anchors? Pros and cons?


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

I use 1/4" tap cons, with a 3/16" sds plus bit from Bosch in an 18v sds plus drill. and a long 5/16 nut driver from rack a tiers in my impact. Fairly slick set up


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I use the milwaukee brand impact nut drivers, and the bosch bits. 

I do a lot of them, and never strip them out. 

I also love the new makita impact nut drivers, because they are non magnetic. I have not used it enough to say im sold


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I hardly ever use tap-cons. Mostly 1/4" plastic anchors. What is the advantage?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> I hardly ever use tap-cons. Mostly 1/4" plastic anchors. What is the advantage?


It's faster i think


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

every time I try one they never seems to hold well.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I hardly ever use tap-cons. Mostly 1/4" plastic anchors. What is the advantage?


you can also remove the device, and put it back... not always true with tapcons


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> I hardly ever use tap-cons. Mostly 1/4" plastic anchors. What is the advantage?


Yup. Haven't used tap cons in years. 1/4 masonry bit, pound in the anchor, drive in screw with impact. I used to strip out tap cons all the time, but that was also pre-impact driver.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Hilti SDS bits, Milwaukee nut drivers.


----------



## wisparky (Feb 15, 2012)

I've used this for a few years, still going strong


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

If the hole accidentally strips out on you, sometimes you can put a piece of #12 solid in the hole and re drive the screw. It's saved my bacon a few times.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

freeagnt54 said:


> If the hole accidentally strips out on you, sometimes you can put a piece of #12 solid in the hole and re drive the screw. It's saved my bacon a few times.


That sounds like a good idea. I've heard of pounding in a piece of wood preferably pressure treated but never copper. Sounds easier and better in the long run


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

wisparky said:


> I've used this for a few years, still going strong


Best kit & bits


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Remember too you can also get tapcons in Phillips head also depending g on what your anchoring.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

I personally only use Phillips head( 1/4" ). The hex head often snap off.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

wisparky said:


> I've used this for a few years, still going strong


what did you use it for? show and tell? doesnt look used at all:whistling2:


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

I've only ever used the hex head ones, and without fail, 2/3 times the hex head snaps off just as the screw snugs onto the conduit strap, or the hole strips before it even gets to that point. Plastic anchors all the way for smaller conduit. More small items to move around on a ladder with, but I find it as fast (or faster) than messing with tapcons that may or may not hold.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Tapcons are junk. I never use them.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

MTW said:


> Tapcons are junk. I never use them.


 (Biggest eye roll you've ever seen)

I can't even believe how many pros here actually struggle with tapcons


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

I've never used them tbh. Always just used drop ins.


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

I didn't see this mentioned here (yet), but I believe the kits (I don't have one) have the driver "bit" slide over the drill bit - allowing you to drill and drive using the same SDS drill.

I rarely use anchor in material that would warrant Tapcons, but I picked up some Spax multi-material screws at Home Depot and plan to try them in block or concrete the next opportunity I get. They only require a 1/8" bit.

Anybody using Spax screws like this?


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

If you're snapping the heads off of tap cons, you're either not using your clutch, or you're not paying attention to your impact. Learn what clutch setting to use on your drill (yes, that big round number dial just aft of the chuck, this is what it's for). Or learn to control your impact not just squeeze until it stops.


----------



## V-Dough (Jul 22, 2014)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> That sounds like a good idea. I've heard of pounding in a piece of wood preferably pressure treated but never copper. Sounds easier and better in the long run


Somewhere in the CEC it says you can't use wood for anchors, can't remember rule number.

Wires work best, even if your outta plugs and use regular screws


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

V-Dough said:


> Somewhere in the CEC it says you can't use wood for anchors, can't remember rule number. Wires work best, even if your outta plugs and use regular screws


BAM!

2-110 Material for anchoring to masonry and concrete
Wood or other similar material shall not be used as an anchor into masonry or concrete for the support of any electrical equipment.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> tapcons suck


only when you don't know how to use them


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I hardly ever use tap-cons. Mostly 1/4" plastic anchors. What is the advantage?


It's faster because once you scribe the box, strap, etc.. you have to take it out to bang in the plastic anchor. The tapcon you can drill and screw without removing said box or strap. This saves you 1/2 the time. HOWEVER if it's not solid concrete I just usually use the conical anchors (plastic) because it seems as if the tapcon's don't hold well in stucco.


----------



## chris.w (Jul 27, 2014)

I've narrowed it down to 2..

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-TC900-C...0Y/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1409580592

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001VY10JY?ref_=pe_623860_70668520

Which one would you guys recommend of the two? I like them both as they are complete sets, including even the drill bits. I want to know the better quality vs price.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

The condrive in not very good. Had a few supplied by supply house, not good at all. Bosch all the way.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Bam. And people say tapcons don't hold well


----------



## stwp (Sep 13, 2014)

I've come to love Tapcons. They are much stronger than plastic anchors and are easier to install. 

One problem I know people have is this:



mikeh32 said:


> um, a 3/16 and 1/4 inch masonary bit, and what ever size the nut drivers are.


Using the wrong bit. No Tapcon requires a 1/4" hole.

I write this on every organizer that has Tapcons in it as well as on the rotary hammer case so whoever is using it uses the correct bit:

3/16 (small) Tapcon - 5/32" hole
1/4" (large) Tapcon - 3/16" hole

The second important thing is *never use the free drill bit they include in the box*. It's a piece of crap, it doesn't drill the correct size hole, and it wears out quick. Get a decent Hilti, Bosch, etc. brand drill bit for each size, take care of it, and it will drill hundreds of holes for you.

I typically use the smaller 3/16" Tapcons for attaching boxes, straps, panels, and unistrut to the wall. I will use the larger 1/4" Tapcon for attaching 2x4's to the wall or anything especially heavy.

1 out of every 100 Tapcons will either not want to go in or the hole will strip out. When this happens, I just move it over a couple inches and drill another hole.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Bam. And people say tapcons don't hold well
> View attachment 38898
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't stand next to that tugger in action.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

stwp said:


> I've come to love Tapcons. They are much stronger than plastic anchors and are easier to install.
> 
> One problem I know people have is this:
> 
> ...



I've always disliked Tapcons but I dislike the plastic anchor and screw method more. I think I'll try using them again based on your advice (though I always use a good quality SDS bit when drilling in concrete.)


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

MTW said:


> I've always disliked Tapcons but I dislike the plastic anchor and screw method more.


Drives me crazy to see plastic anchors in concrete. Especially in mechanical rooms. I don't know if it is the heat, but I have had tubs almost coming off the wall. The plastic seems to get brittle over time. The lead anchors seem better over time. A properly installed Tapcon seems bullet proof, but most guys don't put them in right. Once I did around 20-30 in a row I got pretty confident. I still guys trying to put them in while reaming and rotating the hammer drill, then they blame the tapcon when they strip out right away.


----------



## stwp (Sep 13, 2014)

MTW said:


> I've always disliked Tapcons but I dislike the plastic anchor and screw method more. I think I'll try using them again based on your advice (though I always use a good quality SDS bit when drilling in concrete.)


Oh and use an impact gun when driving it in, one clean blast straight in. I think people using underpowered drills to drive them in might contribute to them not working well.


----------



## stwp (Sep 13, 2014)

Wpgshocker said:


> Drives me crazy to see plastic anchors in concrete. Especially in mechanical rooms. I don't know if it is the heat, but I have had tubs almost coming off the wall. The plastic seems to get brittle over time. The lead anchors seem better over time. A properly installed Tapcon seems bullet proof, but most guys don't put them in right. Once I did around 20-30 in a row I got pretty confident. I still guys trying to put them in while reaming and rotating the hammer drill, then they blame the tapcon when they strip out right away.


IMO plastic anchors are for holding lightweight stuff on drywall where they can expand.

I don't see the purpose of drilling a smooth hole in concrete and then inserting a smooth plastic anchor into it. The anchor can't expand or grab the inside of the smooth hole. It just slides right out. The ribs on the anchor aren't cutting into the sides of the smooth hole so it's just flat plastic up against flat concrete with the only thing holding it being a little bit of pressure.

A Tapcon actually cuts threads into the concrete which is why it holds really well when installed correctly.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Tapcons kick ass, way better than plastic anchors. I hate those dang plastic anchors. Tapcons are fast, hold strong and are easily removable.


----------



## Fum Duck (Jan 2, 2011)

How to install a tap con with confidence. Drill 3/16" hole for 1/4" tapcon....Now here is the trick of the trade: run the bit in and out of the hole to clear the concrete dust. That clears the hole and makes the tapcon install correctly.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

stwp said:


> Using the wrong bit. No Tapcon requires a 1/4" hole.
> ..


5/16 Tapcon needs a 1/4 hole

However, I find that the aluminum inserts work the best for our small mounting needs. 
Tapcons are 2nd best, and the plastic crap can stay in the DIY aisle


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

I loved these... Havent seen them in yrs...
Was a kit with 1 1/4" x 3/16


----------

